# G0260 vs. 27096 Cigna or Aetna?



## Justarose (May 21, 2009)

Does anyone know which they prefer and will pay .. .I think I read somewhere that the G0260 is what they will pay vs 27096? 

Anyone know : ) 

Thanks !


----------



## bella2 (Jun 4, 2009)

As of now at our center we bill the G0260  for all ins. carriers except BCBS and WC for them we still bill the 27096. Hope this helps.


----------



## mbort (Jun 5, 2009)

I use G0260 for Medicare and Medicare products only


----------

